# Jahresbericht zur Deutschen Binnenfischerei und Binnenaquakultur 2016



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

Redaktionell

*Jahresbericht zur Deutschen Binnenfischerei und Binnenaquakultur 2016 ​*
Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen hat dankenswerterweise für alle Interessierten den "Jahresbericht zur Deutschen Binnenfischerei und Binnenaquakultur 2016" - erstellt im Auftrag der obersten Fischereibehörden der Bundesländer von Dr. Uwe Brämick, vom Institut für Binnenfischerei e.V. Potsdam-Sacrow, online gestellt:
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/657-fakten-zur-fischerei.html

Zum Dokument direkt:
http://www.av-nds.de/images/Artikel...resbericht_Binnenfischerei_2016_final_web.pdf

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Kochtopf (8. November 2017)

*AW: Jahresbericht zur Deutschen Binnenfischerei und Binnenaquakultur 2016*

Schade dass so viel geschätzt wurde... die Daten von Hessen sind bspw. ähnlichaussagekräftig wie eine Pressemitteilung der Fr. Dr. Dingenskirchen- Kasan


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Jahresbericht zur Deutschen Binnenfischerei und Binnenaquakultur 2016*

Grundsätzlich (einmal mehr bei diesen "Wissenschaftlern") wird ja viel geschätzt und hochgerechnet, hier wirds aber wenigstens deutlich zugegeben. 

Er schreibt ja selber, dass eine realistische Abschätzung der Fänge der Angelfischerei in deutschen Binnengewässern methodisch äußerst problematisch wäre, und die im vorliegenden Bericht ausgewiesenen Fangmengen für die meisten Länder über die Anzahl an Fischereischeinen und die Annahme eines jährlichen Durchschnittsfanges je Angler *geschätzt wurden*. 

Und dass daher auch die in Tab. 2 ausgewiesenen Fangzahl der Angler von etwa 18 200 t eine sehr grobe und wahrscheinlich über der tatsächlich entnommenen Menge liegende Schätzgröße ohne Möglichkeit zur Ableitung von Tendenzen darstellen würde.... 

Dass aber (siehe Baglimit Dorsch) auf Grund solcher ""wissenschaftlicher" Schätzungen" Verbote und Einschränkungen kommen, sind wir als Angler ja gewohnt...


----------



## Kochtopf (8. November 2017)

*AW: Jahresbericht zur Deutschen Binnenfischerei und Binnenaquakultur 2016*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass aber (siehe Baglimit Dorsch) auf Grund solcher ""wissenschaftlicher" Schätzungen" Verbote und Einschränkungen kommen, sind wir als Angler ja gewohnt...



Viel besser wäre es, anhand dieser Zahlen den DAFV zum Besatz zu verpflichten, dann wären meine beiträge wenigstens zu was gut...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Jahresbericht zur Deutschen Binnenfischerei und Binnenaquakultur 2016*

;-)))))))))))


----------

